

Announcing node.ocaml (OCaml + Libevent = Fast Fun) - mathgladiator
http://blog.mathgladiator.com/2010/09/announcing-nodeocaml.html

======
crux_
You might want to consider looking into using the LWT library?
(<http://ocsigen.org/lwt/>)

It's fairly mature, has a bunch of standard libraries already wrapped up into
continuation-passing / callback style (I believe this includes libev, a cousin
to libevent) and has a nice syntax extension too that can save the typing
required to explicitly wrap things into callbacks.

------
c00p3r
I still think that something like Arc + LLVM's vmkit + fast FFI and async IO
is a still good idea. Anyone? ^_^

